# Success over 40 years with own eggs? Clinics/ doctors?



## believer100 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi lovely ladies! I'm just a few months shy of 40 years and looking for persons who have successfully gotten pregnant (BFY- big fat yes) with their own eggs (OE). Also, by any chance did anyone use their own frozen eggs (OFE)? I would love to hear about your experience, what you think contributed to your success, and the clinic/doctor who helped make your dreams come true. With a little help from our fertility friends, one day my dreams (and yours if you are seeking same info will come true too! (play off of a beetles song, lol) Thank you in advance. Much love <3


----------



## believer100 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi Kittykat76, your message gave me such a wave of relief. I'm sooooo happy for you! Many blessings for you, your family, and especially your beautiful baby boy<3 have the book, it is very highly recommended... now gotta find time to read it!  I will give Zita a call ... and request some stats tomorrow. I'm compiling success rates for clinics but it is much easier said than done. still i endeavor think it's kinda sad that clinics do not publish  or have their stats readily available. Ahhh well... will keep focused on the positive. That's why these forums are so important! Thank you <3<3<3


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

Believer,

I had my daughter one month after I turned forty. Pregnancy and birth were both uncomplicated and I recovered within days.

My successful cycle was with the Lister. I went to the Thames Spire satellite clinic for all scans and bloods. Egg collection and transfer are done at the hospital in Chelsea. 

I’ve previously tried acupuncture but didn’t do it during this cycle. I was taking CoQ10 for a few months leading up to the cycle. 

We’re probably going to have one last OE try at the end of this year. 

Best of luck. Ms G. xx


----------



## believer100 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi Ms. G, Thanks for the info and a big congratulations on your success! I am sending prayers out for your next go around!!! <3

Kittykat, That's so wonderful about the Lister working hard to find a successful treatment for you. That says so much about them. Thanks for the tip on statistics. My frustration more came from finding stats in spain and czech republic. It's great that the UK's stats are published and i am leaning more towards them for that reason even though they are more costly. It is such an emotional experience and so the extra money can certainly be worth the decrease in stress.


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Beliver,

I got pregnant with OE IVF at 41 (baby born at age 42).  It is possible!  I was a 'poor responder' too. MIne was through the Hewitt Centre in Liverpool, but if paying privately I wouldn't necessarily suggest there as although we are so grateful for our baby from them, there are very 'one fits all' in approach (we since paid privately to try for a sibling and after one failed try there are looking elsewhere). 

I did everything I could - healthy diet, no alcohol for 3 years while TTC, various supplements (inc, Omega 3, royal jelly etc), and took some time off work to reduce stress when having treatment (I think that was key actually). 

It may be worth looking at Create fertility as they have a different approach and cater for 'older' women.  I went to an open evening there last night.  Not sure if we're going to go with them or not, or try abroad, but thought I'd mention them to you. 

I would definitely say at your age that OE is possible.  Don't let them convince you to go straight to DE if you don't want to. I know quite a lot of ladies your age who have conceived with OE (I'm on a ** group for our clinic). 

best of luck, Aurora x


----------

